# Das geht über Umwege



## Hazel

Hallo!

Wie könnte man "über Umwege gehen" in diesem Satz ins Spanische übersetzen?



> Wenn man ein Ziel hat ... naja, das geht auch über Umwege.


Bedeutet dieser Ausdruck das gleiche wie "Umwege gehen", ohne "über"?

Viele Grüsse


----------



## Geviert

La idea sería: "de otra forma también, por otras vías, por vía indirecta".


----------



## Hazel

Danke, Geviert!


----------



## Dornröschen

Das "gehen" heißt in diesem Fall nicht etwas wie "laufen", sondern etwas wie "funktionieren".

(Mi español no es muy bueno, pero lo trataré
Si tienes un objetivo, también puedes alcanzarlo por otras vías.
Das "gehen" heißt "funktionieren" im Sinne von: Si quieres alcanzar un objetivo ... bueno, eso también funcionará por desvíos.


----------



## ayuda?

Coincido con lo que dice Dornröschen: *es **geht um/über *significa que se trata de/es cuestión de desvíos, en este caso. Es steht einem etwas im Wege…


----------



## Hazel

Danke, Dornröschen und Ayuda!


----------

